# HEy all



## pinksmurf (Sep 22, 2010)

HEy big boys and big "girls" new to the forum, just wanted to say hi to everyone. hopefully I will learn from all you folks.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*pinksmurf* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome to IM bro.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## galena (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome my friend.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## superted (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck

welcome bro and good choice 

its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride


----------

